# Straight vs. Tapered



## BikerShannon (Feb 10, 2009)

I received part of my order today which included 90 #9 tapered corks. I ordered the wrong ones!




Can I still use them or should i hurry and order straight corks? I'm using regular wine bottles.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 10, 2009)

I do not think that they will work properly. I might be wrong.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 10, 2009)

I just looked at the corks that George has and I would say no. In addition to the taper the corks are not long enough and do not have any coating on them.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are tasting corks.




I would not use them. You will not be able to insert them far enough so that you can lay the bottles on its side.




You can use them to put back on the opened wine.


Get new ones and wait a few more days to bottle.


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 10, 2009)

Darnit! Anyone need some free tapered corks?


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

This is how we all here learned by making mistakes.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 10, 2009)

tepe said:


> This is how we all here learned by making mistakes.






I think that I have _learned _more than most.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

But, that's why we are here right?


To learn so we make LESS mistakes.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 11, 2009)

tepe said:


> But, that's why we are here right?
> 
> 
> To learn so we make LESS mistakes.




Well Kinda, I like to make the same number of mistakes while increasing difficulty. I will use the following quote to get my point acoss. 


"That's why I go for variety not quanity. With the wine club I and "Joeswine" belong to we are constently coming up with tasting and making "different: wines.



"


Sssshhh! it is a quote from tepe


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2009)

And I stand by that quote. LOL









Difference is when I / we try something new we already know what NOT to do from our other members of the wine club. Do we make mistakes? Sure but usually not bad enough to toss the wine...




I bet I have 26 carboys aging and 22 different wines.
My fresh Peach is the 1st to be bottled @ the end of the month.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 11, 2009)

BikerShannon said:


> Darnit! Anyone need some free tapered corks?




If you got them from George i bet he will exchange them for the right ones


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 11, 2009)

I emailed him today and he is. What an awesome guy!


----------



## geocorn (Feb 11, 2009)

We all make mistakes. We try to catch them before they ship out, but we missed yours. Glad I could help.


----------

